# It's Official: I am Retired (sort of)



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My last day of work as an employee of my company of 26+ years was Friday August 31.

I have taken early retirement at 54 yr 9 months. Lump sum distribution is on the way to the 401(k)....then to be rolled into an IRA at USAA.

Monday the 10th I start as a contract employee for two months....to do turnover, etc.

The company has hinted that after my 3 month absence, they will like be calling me to come back full-time contract to cover one of several open positions that they just cannot seem to find the right person for (I have done all the jobs currently open at one time or another).

So technically, I am retired. I will work the rest of September plus October, then be off November through January. If the company does not call, I will try to find something else to do for maybe 2 years (I will have a headhunter looking starting in October, just in case the contract thing doesn't work out).

It has been nice staying home this week and doing stuff around the house. It has not been this well kept in many years! (Don't tell my wife I said that!)

So now the clock really starts ticking on the relocation to Missouri. This was the first big step...pulling the trigger on the long-standing job.

We'll see what happens from here! :nanner:


Tim


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Congratulations on retirement sort of.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

If'n you are going to be working for the same company, in basicly the same job, why'd you "retire"???????
Don't you lose any and all benefits you had as an employee? Like contributing toward your "retirement"?????
Just curious.....

Hope your "retirement works out.....


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Best wishes, and I hope you get to Missouri soon.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Micheal said:


> If'n you are going to be working for the same company, in basicly the same job, why'd you "retire"???????
> Don't you lose any and all benefits you had as an employee? Like contributing toward your "retirement"?????
> Just curious.....
> 
> Hope your "retirement works out.....


The way our retirement is calculated, the value of my retirement would likely go down over the next two years that I had planned to work.

If you add in the opportunity cost of having a large sum of money sitting in a black hole doing nothing, the cost to me of waiting could easily total $300,000.

The risk of the move that I did make is that I do not find other employment over the next two years. But I figured the greater risk was doing nothing and sitting tight.

Sometimes the best move is no move. Sometimes the best move is to jump.

Time will tell which is best in this case.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Best wishes, and I hope you get to Missouri soon.



Thanks!


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Congratulations!

What do you do for health insurance?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

North, South West or East Missouri?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Bentley said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What do you do for health insurance?



We have retiree medical. Basically the same plan I had when I was working, just a little higher deductible.

I pay $54/month for four of us.


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

ceresone said:


> North, South West or East Missouri?



Our property is in Ozark County...between Romance and Brixey. Not far from you it sounds like!


Tim


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey! Looking forward to you coming home to MO!  Ozark County is really pretty, and not too far from us, either.


----------

